

How Web 3.0 Will Work - yangyang42
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/web-30.htm

======
GavinB
In Web 3.0, search will be better! And you'll be able to find restaurants more
easily! Did I mention that you'll be able to find restaurants more easily --
from a cell phone!?

Let's actually get some good ideas before we declare another "new" era of the
web.

------
swombat
Any determined talk of how Web 3.0 will work is, at this point, as premature
as talk of web 2.0 back in 1998.

We simply don't know.

Daniel

~~~
jamesbritt
"We simply don't know."

Largely, I think, because there is no actual way to assign version numbers to
the Web.

------
PieSquared
Chances are, it won't. On second thought, let me rephrase that: it will work,
but it might not be called Web "3.0", since everyone seems to be getting sick
of those phrases.

